# Assenza per 4 giorni



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2013)

Fate i bravi, tornerò fra 4 giorni


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fate i bravi, tornerò fra 4 giorni


Tran*K*uillo Bòss...non ti preoccupare....:santarellina::wide-grin:


----------



## Spider (27 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fate i bravi, tornerò fra 4 giorni


donde vai??
scommetto a Santiago de Compostela...
 p. s. oh, non comprare le pentole, sulla via del ritorno!!!!!
Imponiti!


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fate i bravi, tornerò fra 4 giorni



Alè!!!!
Abbiamo casa libera!!!!


----------



## Flavia (27 Giugno 2013)

buone vacanze!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2013)




----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fate i bravi, tornerò fra 4 giorni


Riposati...
Ma dovunque tu vai...
Puoi sempre collegarti no?
Come faccio io no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (28 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fate i bravi, tornerò fra 4 giorni


non c'è gusto, è così buono e discreto, si fà sepre i cazzi suoi, non rompe le palle, che gusto c'è nel fare qualcosa contro di lui, magari avesse un lato debole, una ferita, allora si, si potrebbe incalzare in quel punto, ma così passa il piacere.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> View attachment 7111


mi sono proprio sentito così! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tran*K*uillo Bòss...non ti preoccupare....:santarellina::wide-grin:
> 
> 
> View attachment 7111


:yes:


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi sono proprio sentito così! :rotfl:





Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


Beh...che si fa?


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh...che si fa?


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....ma io non ballo però, che son negata!!:rock:


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....ma io non ballo però, che son negata!!:rock:




io ho fato l'esibizione ieri sera!
se vai su face ci sono le foto...e a breve anche il video


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fate i bravi, tornerò fra 4 giorni


ma perché fino ad ora c'eri?


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho fato l'esibizione ieri sera!
> se vai su face ci sono le foto...e a breve anche il video


Uuuuuhhhhh....vado subito a vedere e attendo il video.
Io non ballerò, ma vedere ballare mi piace, soprattutto i balli particolari. :up:


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Uuuuuhhhhh....vado subito a vedere e attendo il video.
> Io non ballerò, ma vedere ballare mi piace, *soprattutto i balli particolari*. :up:


detta cosi sembra che ballo la lap dance :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (28 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Fate i bravi*, tornerò fra 4 giorni


Il gattone va via. 

Ragà daje, manomettemo er forum.


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> detta cosi sembra che ballo la lap dance :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:
esagerata...comunque i vestiti sono STUPENDI!! :up:


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> esagerata...comunque i vestiti sono STUPENDI!! :up:


grazie:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie:mrgreen:


caraibici?


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> caraibici?


Yes! :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Yes! :mrgreen:


allora è molto colorato e scollato


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora è molto colorato e scollato


e corto 

la scollatura non è eccessiva...è un abito monospalla


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

una cosa simile...nel taglio.il velo però è su tutto il vestito. e il colore è un verde sfumato che va dallo smerldo al bianco


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> una cosa simile...nel taglio.il velo però è su tutto il vestito. e il colore è un verde sfumato che va dallo smerldo al bianco


ma non competi in gare di danza sportiva


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> una cosa simile...nel taglio.il velo però è su tutto il vestito. e il colore è un verde sfumato che va dallo smerldo al bianco


Bello grande simy :up:


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non competi in gare di danza sportiva


ieri sera ero uno spettacolo in un locale..non era una gara
comunque difficilmente partecipo alle gare.
io ballo solo per divertirmi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh...che si fa?



si fa. si fa. Ditemi solo dove e quando! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bello grande simy :up:




thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie:mrgreen:


i vestiti sono stupendi,ma chi ci sta dentro lo è di più.  UNA a caso in particolare


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> i vestiti sono stupendi,ma chi ci sta dentro lo è di più. UNA a caso in particolare



tu sei di parte


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu sei di parte


Leggi il commento che ho appena scritto alla Matra......Non amo ripetermi


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu sei di parte


lo so.ma questo non rende meno vero quello che ho scritto


----------



## Lui (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so.ma questo non rende meno vero quello che ho scritto
> 
> View attachment 7115


per la rosa puoi usare il tuo personale portafiori. Non la spinare, così quando la metti dentro al portafiori sarai più appagato.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ieri sera ero uno spettacolo in un locale..non era una gara
> comunque difficilmente partecipo alle gare.
> io ballo solo per divertirmi.


Ho partecipato soltanto una volta, fu alla fine del primo anno di lezioni, da allora in poi  manco morto lo rifaccio! Non era comunque una gara, partecipavano le varie scuole per puro divertimento, "pubblicità," e anche perchè insomma si danno spunti a chi volesse continuare......


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2013)

ma penso che nemmeno simy si riferisca a vere gare Fids per le quali occorre essere tesserati e si parte da un livello C per arrivare all'AS internazionale.
Fra pochi giorni a Rimini ci saranno i campionati italiani di tutte le discipline , tra le quali anche le danze caraibiche che prevedono: Salsa (cubana e portoricana) , bachata, merengue, combinata caraibica e dominicana.
uniti ai gruppi di caribbean show e rueda


----------



## Ultimo (29 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma penso che nemmeno simy si riferisca a vere gare Fids per le quali occorre essere tesserati e si parte da un livello C per arrivare all'AS internazionale.
> Fra pochi giorni a Rimini ci saranno i campionati italiani di tutte le discipline , tra le quali anche le danze caraibiche che prevedono: Salsa (cubana e portoricana) , bachata, merengue, combinata caraibica e dominicana.
> uniti ai gruppi di caribbean show e rueda



 conosco una bambina compagna di mio figlio, fa le gare regionali; abbiamo ballato assieme per gioco... quanto era carina!!!! ed è moolto più brava di me! non è che ci vuole molto però. , senza nulla togliere alla piccola che è di una dolcezza da mangiare!


----------



## free (29 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma penso che nemmeno simy si riferisca a vere gare Fids per le quali occorre essere tesserati e si parte da un livello C per arrivare all'AS internazionale.
> Fra pochi giorni a Rimini ci saranno i campionati italiani di tutte le discipline , tra le quali anche le danze caraibiche che prevedono: Salsa (cubana e portoricana) , bachata, merengue, combinata caraibica e dominicana.
> uniti ai gruppi di caribbean show e rueda



come mai sai tutte 'ste cose?


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> come mai sai tutte 'ste cose?


lavoro


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma penso che nemmeno simy si riferisca a vere gare Fids per le quali occorre essere tesserati e si parte da un livello C per arrivare all'AS internazionale.
> Fra pochi giorni a Rimini ci saranno i campionati italiani di tutte le discipline , tra le quali anche le danze caraibiche che prevedono: Salsa (cubana e portoricana) , bachata, merengue, combinata caraibica e dominicana.
> uniti ai gruppi di caribbean show e rueda


no no, mi riferivo a quelle! 
ho partecipato una volta sola ad una rueda in classe C...ma non mi piace.


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so.ma questo non rende meno vero quello che ho scritto
> 
> View attachment 7115


tu vuoi vedermi morta vero?

cmq sorry ma non la posso accettare,... ho promesso


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu vuoi vedermi morta vero?
> 
> cmq sorry ma non la posso accettare,... ho promesso


nah  e poi te l'ho già lasciata sulla scrivania dell'ufficio,non puoi più rifiutarla


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2013)

*R: Assenza per 4 giorni*



perplesso ha detto:


> nah  e poi te l'ho già lasciata sulla scrivania dell'ufficio,non puoi più rifiutarla


Io ci tengo alla vita


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Io ci tengo alla vita


[video=youtube;rXLBktjh_N8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXLBktjh_N8[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah  e poi te l'ho già lasciata sulla scrivania dell'ufficio,non puoi più rifiutarla


Certe donne non apprezzano
Io lascerei perdere al tuo posto


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certe donne non apprezzano
> Io lascerei perdere al tuo posto



vedi, io fossi in te seguirei il suo consiglio; Farfy è una donna saggia


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fate i bravi, tornerò fra 4 giorni


Tempo scaduto, se vuoi ti incollo le marachelle che hanno combinato, l'unico blavo sono stato io. Dimmi dove e quando e ti incollo tutto!! 

A proposito questa la devo scrivere pubblicamente, Lui e Gas sotto la supervisione di oscuro hanno pisciato su tutti i nuovi arrivati. E non sulle maniglie dell'auto.


----------



## Lui (2 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tempo scaduto, se vuoi ti incollo le marachelle che hanno combinato, l'unico blavo sono stato io. Dimmi dove e quando e ti incollo tutto!!
> 
> A proposito questa la devo scrivere pubblicamente, Lui e Gas sotto la supervisione di oscuro hanno pisciato su tutti i nuovi arrivati. E non sulle maniglie dell'auto.


*sei un quaquaraqua*. 
era un segreto tra noi quattro. lo dicevo ad oscuro, "non fidarti di quel coglione di ultimo, anche il nome dice tutto", e lui invece "mettiamolo alla prova" e questo è il risultato. Ma la colpa non è tua.


p.s. c'è chi c'ha provato gusto e viole rifarlo


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tempo scaduto, se vuoi ti incollo le marachelle che hanno combinato, l'unico blavo sono stato io. Dimmi dove e quando e ti incollo tutto!!
> 
> A proposito questa la devo scrivere pubblicamente,* Lui e Gas *sotto la supervisione di oscuro hanno pisciato su tutti i nuovi arrivati. E non sulle maniglie dell'auto.


ho sempre odiato quelli che non si fanno i cazzi suoi, la tua è tutta invidia perchè sei l'unico che non è riuscito a pisciare perchè non sei riuscito a trovarlo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Luglio 2013)

ohhh finalmente si parla di dimensioni.... mi mancava.


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ohhh finalmente si parla di dimensioni.... mi mancava.


già, e come puoi constatare Claudio è sparito


----------



## Lui (2 Luglio 2013)

a parte quello che giustamente il caro amico gas ha precisato, aggiungo che non ci scorderemo delle tue lacrime di commozione ed invidia nel vedere i nostri. 


Ultimo, sei una merdaccia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a parte quello che giustamente il caro amico gas ha precisato, aggiungo che non ci scorderemo delle tue lacrime di commozione ed invidia nel vedere i nostri.
> 
> 
> Ultimo, sei una merdaccia.


Ma veramente io stavo piangendo dal ridere. Però tu preferisci pensare fosse commozione ed invidia ed io non me la sento di toglierti le tue certezze.


----------



## Lui (2 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma veramente io stavo piangendo dal ridere. Però tu preferisci pensare fosse commozione ed invidia ed io non me la sento di toglierti le tue certezze.


hai preso un caffè? se non lo hai ancora fatto ti consiglio vivamente di andare al bar.


la mia frase non era riferita a te ma al coglionazzo di ultimo, però se tu sei dotato delle stesse dimensioni di lui, non posso che ribadire il concetto.


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai preso un caffè? se non lo hai ancora fatto ti consiglio vivamente di andare al bar.
> 
> 
> la mia frase non era riferita a te ma al coglionazzo di ultimo, però se tu sei dotato delle stesse dimensioni di lui, non posso che ribadire il concetto.


molto vero :up:


----------



## Lui (2 Luglio 2013)

ultimo mi ha confidato di una battuta di pesca con suo figlio: lui si era allontanato a fare pipì e il figlio vedendo il suo microcoso gli ha detto: " papi hai un bigattino tra le mani, usiamo per esca". però non ditelo ad Ultimo che vi ho raccontato sta cosa, ci tiene che non si sappia in giro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai preso un caffè? se non lo hai ancora fatto ti consiglio vivamente di andare al bar.
> 
> 
> la mia frase non era riferita a te ma al coglionazzo di ultimo, però se tu sei dotato delle stesse dimensioni di lui, non posso che ribadire il concetto.


Preso preso. Sempre prima di salire in ufficio.


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ultimo mi ha confidato di una battuta di pesca con suo figlio: lui si era allontanato a fare pipì e il figlio vedendo il suo microcoso gli ha detto: " papi hai un bigattino tra le mani, usiamo per esca". però non ditelo ad Ultimo che vi ho raccontato sta cosa, ci tiene che non si sappia in giro.


infatti la battuta di pesca non ha dato i risultati sperati. nemmeno i pesci abboccano


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *sei un quaquaraqua*.
> era un segreto tra noi quattro. lo dicevo ad oscuro, "non fidarti di quel coglione di ultimo, anche il nome dice tutto", e lui invece "mettiamolo alla prova" e questo è il risultato. Ma la colpa non è tua.
> 
> 
> p.s. c'è chi c'ha provato gusto e viole rifarlo



Quasi quasi ci sto pure credendo.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2013)

Vi odio! riuscite sempre a toccarmi dentro il vivo! 

Tra tanti masculi super dotati l'unico bigattino è il mio..... la mia ciolla essenza del mio essere! unico pensiero valido del mio essere UOMO! 

Ogni donna, ogni uomo ogni essere vivente me lo disprezza! me lo sminuisce.

Riflessione: perchè tutti mi guardano soltanto la minchia?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vi odio! riuscite sempre a toccarmi dentro il vivo!
> 
> Tra tanti masculi super dotati l'unico bigattino è il mio..... la mia ciolla essenza del mio essere! unico pensiero valido del mio essere UOMO!
> 
> ...


sarai un cazzone? 

affettuosamente parlando... logicamente.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sarai un cazzone?
> 
> affettuosamente parlando... logicamente.


Ma pure coglione a volte, metaforicamente parlando. 

Ma passando come discorso principale tra ciolla cazzone e coglione il succo rimane nel bigattino inesistente e nell'insistenza dello sguardo da macho sfottente. :sonar:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma pure coglione a volte, metaforicamente parlando.
> 
> Ma passando come discorso principale tra ciolla cazzone e coglione il succo rimane nel bigattino inesistente e nell'insistenza dello sguardo da macho sfottente. :sonar:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :mrgreen:



:infelice:

ensa:

:calcio:


:festa:


----------



## Lui (2 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> infatti la battuta di pesca non ha dato i risultati sperati. nemmeno i pesci abboccano


non lo vedono neanche loro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non lo vedono neanche loro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Riri ahh! iarruso sii!! minchia siddu t'arrivu a pigghiari!


----------



## Lui (2 Luglio 2013)

ultimo, dovresti provare a metterlo in acqua per un lungo periodo, potrebbe gonfiarsi e soddisfare le tue mancanze. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma, io vorrei sapere, che te ne fai di una cosa inutile come la tua. non puoi neanche guardarla, prenderla in mano, che scopo ha? amputalo.


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *ultimo, dovresti provare a metterlo in acqua per un lungo periodo,* potrebbe gonfiarsi e soddisfare le tue mancanze. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ma, io vorrei sapere, che te ne fai di una cosa inutile come la tua. non puoi neanche guardarla, prenderla in mano, che scopo ha? amputalo.


Claudio, per gonfiarlo un po, dovresti immergerlo in acqua (anche poca essendo piccolo, piccolo) e poi prova a inspirare, magari si gonfia ciucciando un po d'acqua :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (2 Luglio 2013)

potrebbe anche provare a trattenere la pipì così da gonfiarlo da dentro, oppure innestarsi un palloncino e gonfiarlo al bisogno. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


in pratica hai una minus valenza, dove valenza sta per Valere: nel senso che vali poco, minchiamente parlando. :rotfl::rotfl:



Claudio, grazie d'esistere. :up:


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> potrebbe anche provare a trattenere la pipì così da gonfiarlo da dentro, oppure innestarsi un palloncino e gonfiarlo al bisogno. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> in pratica hai una minus valenza, dove valenza sta per Valere: nel senso che vali poco, minchiamente parlando. :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


vabbè comunque c'è anche chi ama il piccolo


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2013)

sei tornato ?
allarme rosso...mi è uscito un coso con uno scarafaggio, disinfestazione subito!
  schiaccia lo scarafaggio...ma pensa te, anatemerrirmo


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei tornato ?
> allarme rosso...mi è uscito un coso con uno scarafaggio, disinfestazione subito!
> schiaccia lo scarafaggio...ma pensa te, anatemerrirmo


Già come mai vedi rosso?  :mrgreen


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei tornato ?
> allarme rosso...mi è uscito un coso con uno scarafaggio, disinfestazione subito!
> schiaccia lo scarafaggio...ma pensa te, anatemerrirmo


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già come mai vedi rosso?  :mrgreen


ma a te è apparso lo scarafaggio ?
ma se i banners sono come diceva brunetta perché a me? che abitudini ho?
kafkiano


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a te è apparso lo scarafaggio ?
> ma se i banners sono come diceva brunetta perché a me? che abitudini ho?
> kafkiano


Nessuno scarafaggio.... Solo un quadro completamente rosso... (il tuo avatar)


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2013)

a me appare una società che ti porta tutto in svizzera, o che ti risana l'impresa-zombi
o anche che tu gli dai la macchina o la barca o l'oro e loro ti danno immobili di lusso
se poi ti arriva la finanza, entro 15 giorni arrivano loro e ti sistemano tutto:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a te è apparso lo scarafaggio ?
> ma se i banners sono come diceva brunetta perché a me? che abitudini ho?
> kafkiano


E' apparso anche a me vorrà dire qualcosa


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> potrebbe anche *provare a trattenere la pipì *così da gonfiarlo da dentro, oppure innestarsi un palloncino e gonfiarlo al bisogno. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> in pratica hai una minus valenza, dove valenza sta per Valere: nel senso che vali poco, minchiamente parlando. :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


ot
se faccio sesso, e sono sopra, con la vescica non totalmente vuota ho degli orgasmi molto particolari.
E belli.
fine ot


----------



## Lui (5 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ot
> se faccio sesso, e sono sopra, con la vescica non totalmente vuota ho degli orgasmi molto particolari.
> E belli.
> fine ot


l'argomento era interessante, avresti potuto continuare l'ot.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ultimo, dovresti provare a metterlo in acqua per un lungo periodo, potrebbe gonfiarsi e soddisfare le tue mancanze. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ma, io vorrei sapere, che te ne fai di una cosa inutile come la tua. non puoi neanche guardarla, prenderla in mano, che scopo ha? amputalo.





gas ha detto:


> Claudio, per gonfiarlo un po, dovresti immergerlo in acqua (anche poca essendo piccolo, piccolo) e poi prova a inspirare, magari si gonfia ciucciando un po d'acqua :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Lui ha detto:


> potrebbe anche provare a trattenere la pipì così da gonfiarlo da dentro, oppure innestarsi un palloncino e gonfiarlo al bisogno. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> in pratica hai una minus valenza, dove valenza sta per Valere: nel senso che vali poco, minchiamente parlando. :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...




Non ho parole, avrei altro con cui rispondervi, iarrusi strunzi froci e figghi ri vostri matri! 

Aviti a priari rummi viriri mai! picchì stavuotau fazzu piddavieru ma niesciu e vi fazzu curriri ru scantu, minchia siddu u fazzu!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> l'argomento era interessante, avresti potuto continuare l'ot.


M chi minchia avi a continuare siddu a 50 anni ancora mancu canusci kiddu ca ti scrivi e ca si canusci a bintanni! iarrusu e purpu!


----------



## gas (5 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho parole, avrei altro con cui rispondervi, iarrusi strunzi froci e figghi ri vostri matri!
> 
> Aviti a priari rummi viriri mai! picchì stavuotau fazzu piddavieru ma niesciu e vi fazzu curriri ru scantu, minchia siddu u fazzu!


che ti sei bevuto? 
traduzione?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> che ti sei bevuto?
> traduzione?



:dito:


----------



## Lui (5 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> che ti sei bevuto?


lo fà per non pensare. 

non avrei mai creduto che un uomo avesse potuto darsi all'alcol per le dimensioni minuscole del suo pene. 
Cosa risolvi bevendo?  certo da ubriaco, magari, lo vedrai diverso, ma poi, a sbornia passata, tutto tornerà come prima. Non buttarti via così per un bigattino. 

coraggio.


----------



## viola di mare (5 Luglio 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




opcorn:


----------



## gas (5 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lo fà per non pensare.
> 
> non avrei mai creduto che un uomo avesse potuto darsi all'alcol per le dimensioni minuscole del suo pene.
> Cosa risolvi bevendo? certo da ubriaco, magari, lo vedrai diverso, ma poi, a sbornia passata, tutto tornerà come prima. Non buttarti via così per un bigattino.
> ...


e dire che l'ho sempre reputato un uomo serio, non dedito all'alcol 
ovviamente l'alcol può avere degli effetti negativi o positivi nel suo caso :rotflositivi perchè altera le dimensioni


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! che sensibilità! ma lo vedi come mi sfottono? loro lo hanno grosso e lungo, io corto e piccolo. E tu osservi la scena sorridendo e mangiando a mio scapito. 

Mia madre me lo diceva sempre, clà non sarai mai un vero uomo con quella ciolla di così modeste dimensioni. ( mia madre mi voleva bene non diceva "ciolla inesistente") 

Tu viola! stai dando conferma che la ciolla rende gas* e lui*, cioè non che siano due emerete teste di minchia. 


*uomini.


----------



## gas (5 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah! che sensibilità! ma lo vedi come mi sfottono? loro lo hanno grosso e lungo, io corto e piccolo. E tu osservi la scena sorridendo e mangiando a mio scapito.
> 
> Mia madre me lo diceva sempre, clà non sarai mai un vero uomo con quella ciolla di così modeste dimensioni. ( mia madre mi voleva bene non diceva "ciolla inesistente")
> 
> ...


ma vedi che amico, uno cerca di consigliarlo al meglio e lui ti insulta


----------



## Lui (5 Luglio 2013)

è proprio vero, non merita nulla. 

noi qui che ci prendiamo cura di lui e lo stronzetto invece che fa? tieniti pure quel cosino ben stretto, ammesso che tu riesca a prenderlo con le mani, altrimenti aiutati con la pinzetta, e continua a riempirti di schifezze. sei, minchiosamente parlando, un uomo inutile. certo tua mamma, povera donna, cosa poteva dirti. daltronde, ogni scarrafone è bella a mamma soje.

gas, te lo immagini quando va nei bagni pubblici, quelli attaccati al muro? Gli uomini accanto s'ammazzeranno dalle risate vedendolo. :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## viola di mare (5 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> opcorn:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:amici:


opcorn:


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> :amici:
> ...




:amici:


----------



## Lui (17 Luglio 2013)

ANTEPRIMA: il boss si assenterà per altri 4 giorni. 


siete contenti?


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ANTEPRIMA: il boss si assenterà per altri 4 giorni.
> 
> 
> siete contenti?



:dorme:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (17 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :dorme:
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


ma come?! dormi invece di fare festa?


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma come?! dormi invece di fare festa?



...ero talmente affascinata dall'argomento che mi è venuto un leggero abbiocco...:singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Luglio 2013)

grazie dell'anticipazione ma anche se appaio come boss anche nel sito delle ricariche, il boss là è un altro.

cmq confermo ... 4 giorni di baldoria garantita :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (18 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> grazie dell'anticipazione ma anche se appaio come boss anche nel sito delle ricariche, il boss là è un altro.
> 
> cmq confermo ... 4 giorni di baldoria garantita :mrgreen:


divertiti e pensa a chi lavora.


----------

